# Cantilever 700C frame/Cantilever brakes



## wesfoster (24 Sep 2017)

After a Cantilever 700C frame, just to use as a tourer/cross/commuter as I'd like something that can fit bigger tyres in to get offload a little more, as well as some cantilever brakes. Not too fussed if it's alloy or steel.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

wesfoster said:


> After a Cantilever 700C frame, just to use as a tourer/cross/commuter as I'd like something that can fit bigger tyres in to get offload a little more, as well as some cantilever brakes. Not too fussed if it's alloy or steel.


@biggs682 may have a few 'steelies', he was flogging a nice 653 frame recently (my fave tubeset)


----------



## wesfoster (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Size?


Oh good point, anywhere around 54 - 56 would be about right.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2017)

Thanks @raleighnut 

@wesfoster only one in the garage at the mo with canti boss's on is this Raleigh North cape mtb


----------



## wesfoster (25 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @raleighnut
> 
> @wesfoster only one in the garage at the mo with canti boss's on is this Raleigh North cape mtb



Ahhh no worries @biggs682, thanks for linking me but not quite what I'm after. After something that I can just swap 700C wheels out on. Unless you know of any long reach canti style brakes that would work for converting a mountain bike frame with.


----------

